# FR: I don't want to have anything to do with it



## verbivore

Comment traduirait-on ça : 

_I don't want to have anything to do with it ?_

Je ne veux avoir rien à voir avec ça.

Merci.


----------



## Outsider

C'est correcte.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Outsider said:


> C'est *correct*.


Bonjour

Ça peut se dire, mais je préfère : "je ne veux rien avoir à faire avec ça".
(Mais en quoi est-ce une double négation ?)


----------



## Outsider

C'est parce que "ne" et "rien" sont des mots négatifs. 

Merci de me corriger.


----------



## verbivore

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Ça peut se dire, mais je préfère : "je ne veux rien avoir à faire avec ça".
> (Mais en quoi est-ce une double négation)


 

Je ne veux pas (1ère) rien avoir à voir avec ça. Dû à "rien" on laisse tomber le "pas", sans quoi il y aura une double négation...ça sent correct ?


----------



## Laürenar

Oui, ça semble correct.
D'ailleurs, la phrase anglaise n'a pas de double négation non plus.
Il me semble qu'elle en aurait une si elle était : _I don't want to have *nothing* to do with it. _(Je ne veux pas avoir rien à voir avec cette histoire.)


----------



## marget

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Ça peut se dire, mais je préfère : "je ne veux rien avoir à faire avec ça".
> (Mais en quoi est-ce une double négation)



It doesn't seem to me to be a double negative in English, since we could say "I want nothing to do with it"   If we were to say "I don't want nothing to do with it", that would be a double negative and incorrect, of course.


----------



## verbivore

Je m'exuse de vous avoir induit en erreur. Le titre devrait être "Comment éviter la double négation?"


----------



## trench feature

verbivore said:


> Je m'exuse de vous avoir induit en erreur. Le titre devrait être "Comment éviter la double négation?"



Can you explain exactly what you mean, please?


----------



## verbivore

The title of the thread should have read : How to avoid double negation.


----------



## trench feature

verbivore said:


> The title of the thread should have read : How to avoid double negation.



I'm sorry to say that I'm still confused.  Where is the double negation you would like to avoid?  In French, there is just one negation, ne + rien.


----------



## verbivore

See my other post. D'ailleurs, ma question a été déjà résolue.


----------



## trench feature

verbivore said:


> See my other post. D'ailleurs, ma question a été déjà résolue.



Ah oui, je vois, merci.


----------



## verbivore

Est-ce possible tout simplement de dire : _Je ne veux rien à voir_ ? Le reste de la phrase sera entendu, non ?


----------



## itka

verbivore said:


> Est-ce possible tout simplement de dire : _Je ne veux rien à voir_ ? Le reste de la phrase sera entendu, non ?



Euh...non.
It would mean : "I want nothing to see"
As Punky Zoé said : *"Je ne veux rien avoir à faire avec ça"* is the right translation of "_I don't want to have anything to do with it ?"_


----------

